# Sladesurfer's Final Build



## sladesurfer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok,This is going to be my Final Build......for now  since i really need to start Fixing/Upgrading my truck 

Operating system: Windows Vista Ultimate OEM 

Cpu: Something Quad :thinking: 

Mobo: ASUS Commando  
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131149

Ram: Cell Shock 4-4-4-12 800Mhz (2x1Gb) 
http://www.tankguys.biz/2x1gb-cell-shock-44412-800mhz-p-1713.html

Video Card: ATI or Nvidia?? :thinking: 

Hard drive:Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 (250GB) 2x in raid
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148144

Optical Drive: SAMSUNG SATA DVD Burner With LightScribe Technology 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827151141

Power Supply: X-Finity™ 800 Watt PSU  
http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=52&pPath=383&productID=538

Case: COOLER MASTER Centurion 534 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119106 (Ordered)

Cooler: Custom Phase Change (Have)

What do you guys think?? Feedbacks are very welcome


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ram is scary.  Don't like.  ATI r600 when it comes out MAYBE...  For gfx, nvidiawise, 8800gtx, 
The quad core intel q6600, and I do not agree with the psu, I would go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817104026 this.  

Also, HD, good, commando, good, and vista meh.


----------



## Protius (Feb 2, 2007)

R600 ftw! can't wait to see it together


----------



## n-sanity (Feb 24, 2007)

Caboose, have you any idea about what this ram is?

Its one of the very best overclockers in the world, and i mean very best. Slade, if im not mistaken, isnt the 700somethin fsb record set with a pair of cellshocks?

As for the pc... ditch vista, ditch lightscribe, ditch psu - get a tagan/zippy + booty xp + 8800gts 320 till r600 gets either celebrated or embarrased. 

I'd go with a simple dualcore e66 with a good stepping... not much sense in quad these days. 
If you really have the money though... b my guest 

Lastly, i dont know what speakers you have, but i would ever so greatly suggest an x-fi or 2zs + a nice x530 or z530 setup.


----------

